# Picard of Kirk?



## AlwaysLost (Nov 10, 2016)

And why? Would especially like to hear from the chief of starfleet and 2020 Presidential candidate: @Odin but can't wait to hear all of your answers.


----------



## creature (Nov 11, 2016)

you mean *now*?

seems like the Enterprise NCC 1701 has already temporaly transported him into the current ShitThrone..

are you saying we have a choice???


----------



## creature (Nov 11, 2016)

& if they show up, do they get to keep their photon torpedoes???


----------



## creature (Nov 11, 2016)

see.. the main thing that they don't tell you.. the thing suppressed in the canonical ST prme time line, is that in the ~80 years between kirk & picard, the was a HUGE ideological & genetic purge, in which all ideologues & irrational people were turned into a tasty & crunchy green cracker..

this could be traced directly to donald trump's (aka temporally teleported james t. kirk) attempt to colonize mars with the 'trump' branding, which failed miserably, but lead to an episode of unenforceable squatting on the red planet, beginning on feb 22, 2222 in which the remains of dead investors were removed from the abandoned habitats by the great-great-great-great-great grandchildren of Matt Derick (see StP, episode 22 "in which i meet my last significant other") and his unnamed desert lover, who emerged, as legend has it, from a canal of unfathomable depths, after he had first mistaken her for a large crockagator, and tried to escape...... but.. was. well... ultimately unsucessfull.. 

A statue of Glorious Leader was erected just outside of the compound, 10KM from Mons Olympus (kirk/trump having declared the views would be "hugely overpowering" and the unpredictable erruptions of which resulted in 200 million trillion dollars of economic loss) which was later used for targeting practice by the newly formed Starfleet, leading to an eradication of nearly all records of anyone associated with the early 21st century website or their descendants, as the transported photon torpedoes carried the unexpected property of what has now come to be recognized as '*Temporal Anti-aliasing"* which uses negative dark anti-energy to change the future as an proportional inverse against the will of the people as opposed to the desires of ego and the principles of "fuck you" inertias..

After the original StP mars squat was destroyed by the various *anti-photon* quantum harmonic convolutions, Glorious Leader and several of the original (ca. 2009-2016) mods were placed into new Constellations, from which they continue, to this day, to make kirk & picard hate each others guts as much as possible, while they try & figure out a preemptive antidote for the emergence of classical analytical thought, & the consequences throughout history which it has had in its primary summation of "Might, motherfucker, Makes Right"..

remember; picard was willing to fail, but only under *his* terms, writers be damned.

kirk was willing to pretty well much kill anyone who disagreed with him..

a lying politician or an honest, violent redneck?

take yer pick, because jesus fuck christ..

fantasy is *always* easier than reality...


----------



## creature (Nov 11, 2016)

the universe makes us speak.. 

if you see it, you prolly dun have a lot of choice..


----------



## creature (Nov 11, 2016)

i'll buy you an ice cream cone, 'lil boy,, ; )


----------



## Rob Nothing (Nov 11, 2016)

for what does god need a spaceship?.. kirk


----------



## creature (Nov 11, 2016)

That would be Kirk, correct?
I think Picard is DOJ..


----------



## Odin (Nov 11, 2016)

AFTER many a four loko last night I vote Captain Janeway!


----------



## creature (Nov 11, 2016)

her lipstick is perfect!! : ()


----------



## creature (Nov 11, 2016)

frankly?

i'm for the borgs..

i mean, we have trump, right?

soooo.. they've already won?????


----------



## creature (Nov 11, 2016)

maybe trump is kirks's & janeway's temporally displaced bastard love child...


----------



## creature (Nov 11, 2016)

or .. or.. 7.. do you think seven is mad at them for selling her to Apple???


----------



## Odin (Nov 11, 2016)

I'm janeway n commndr rikers bastard love child!


----------



## creature (Nov 11, 2016)

that makes you better lookinjg than *both* of them..

hence your name on the ballot in all 17,324. 81 federation member planets...

(earth *still* hasn't figured out what to do with the greens & libertarians, hence the 0.18 dysfunctional minority..)


----------



## creature (Nov 11, 2016)

one of these days i'll tell you about my advanced thermonuclear confinement vessel for MHD harvesting of electrical energy..

not as good as anti-matter, but... more feasible ; )


----------



## Odin (Nov 15, 2016)

Indeed I am most pleasant to the ocular implants... 7 of 9 has on many occasions suggested the Borg wish to assimilate my magnificent beard.

It projects masculinity yet manages to retain a boyish charm :]




creature said:


> that makes you better lookinjg than *both* of them..
> 
> hence your name on the ballot in all 17,324. 81 federation member planets...
> 
> (earth *still* hasn't figured out what to do with the greens & libertarians, hence the 0.18 dysfunctional minority..)




As for leading the Federation... I accept humbly... I wish only to be as good a leader as my varied galactic population deservers!

With they're support We shall have a future to believe in!


----------



## AlwaysLost (Nov 15, 2016)

Odin said:


> Indeed I am most pleasant to the ocular implants... 7 of 9 has on many occasions suggested the Borg wish to assimilate my magnificent beard.
> 
> It projects masculinity yet manages to retain a boyish charm :]
> 
> ...



You going Borg on us Odin? 'You to will be one with Asgaard.'


----------



## Odin (Nov 15, 2016)

AlmostAlwaysLost said:


> You going Borg on us Odin? 'You to will be one with Asgaard.'




Resistance is futile...







And... Highly unlikely.


----------



## creature (Nov 15, 2016)

wait a sec... never did like implants..

not a snap on beard, is it???


----------

